# Letter from Bank giving Balance OK?



## newlight1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello,

Can I ask what people think of this, we are applying for a Fiance visa and my latest Bank Statement never turned up so I went to my Bank and they wrote a letter stating how much was in my bank exactly on the date stated on the letter. Do you think this would be acceptable by the Entry Clearance office. Basically I would have 5 months of Bank Statements, the last bank statement would be 6 weeks old from the point of the application and the last one is a letter from the bank stating my balance of that particular day which would be very recent?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

What you could do in addition is to print out an online statement. I know online statements in themselves (unsigned by the bank) are not sufficient, but this would link your last 6-weeks-old statement to the bank letter stating your current balance. on top of this, you have a previous 5 months of statements showing your income and spending patterns so I think this should be fine.

*For anyone reading about bank statements:* if thinking about printing your own and requesting the bank to authorise, stamp or sign them, my local branch of HSBC refused. They would not do it. They offered instead to obtain actual statements to be delivered and collected from their branch. This was fine as it only took the bank 4 days to do this - much quicker than me requesting statements via HSBC's Customer Services (took nearly three weeks for them to arrive in the post when doing that for our first visa). So be prepared to allow these few days in case your bank also refuses.


----------



## newlight1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for that. Sadly my bank doesn't do online statements 

Just wondering, do Original Bank Statements with the Banks address etc etc on need to be stamped or certified or anything?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

newlight1 said:


> Thanks for that. Sadly my bank doesn't do online statements
> 
> Just wondering, do Original Bank Statements with the Banks address etc etc on need to be stamped or certified or anything?


No. If they're originals, they're absolutely fine and they won't need signing or stamping. Usually, the problem is more that people can ONLY get online statements and not the originals. 

See how quickly the bank could issue an up to date page covering your last few weeks. They might be able to issue very quickly and that would be the best option of all.


----------



## shellybeans (Feb 12, 2012)

Online statements are not okay???????????

How did I miss this?

Having a major panic attack. I was positive that everything was correct with our application. I checked and double checked. Our online statements all had the banks' letterheads at the top (from my bank in the US and his bank in UK) so I really, really thought from what I'd read on the UKBA site that they would be okay.

Somebody please advise me what to do. I got the email that my package had been opened and my documents were being organised for review yesterday. I would like to be as proactive as possible at this point.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

shellybeans said:


> Online statements are not okay???????????
> 
> How did I miss this?
> 
> ...


Were your online statements notarised by the bank as true copies? If so, don't worry - you're absolutely fine. My problem was that my bank would NOT notarise my statements and would only provide their own copies by ordering them in for me. The UKBA guidance states:



> If you want to send electronic bank statements from an online account, these must contain all of the details listed above. You will also need to send a supporting letter from your bank, on headed paper, confirming that the statements are genuine. Alternatively, electronic bank statements with the official stamp of the bank that issued the statements will be accepted. The stamp must appear on every page of the statement.


(quoted from UK Border Agency | Evidence of maintenance (funds))


----------



## shellybeans (Feb 12, 2012)

No. They were not notarized by the bank at all. Just printed off from our online account statements - mine and his. They do have the bank letterheads at the top of each page but that apparently is not enough. His bank is only online so when I was making a big deal out of this a month ago he told me that the printouts from the internet were all he could get and that it would be fine.

I am so mad at myself. As picky as I was about everything else I cannot believe that I missed this. I could just cry (but am at work with a classroom of second graders...)

I did have his original paycheck stubs from the last 6 months, indicating that he makes enough to meet the maintenance requirement (current and the possible increase in June.) Does anyone think that those checks would be enough evidence? Possibly? Is it a strand of hope or have I really messed this up beyond repair? I am so very upset.

 Shelly


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

My guess is that should be fine. His pay slips will show consistency of income (and therefore his continuing ability to support you), and even though not notarised, the bank statements will at least be a back-up showing that income paid in, together with a verification of outgoings. I'm not sure what else you really CAN do if it's an online-only bank unless they offer the service to issue paper statements.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

shellybeans said:


> No. They were not notarized by the bank at all. Just printed off from our online account statements - mine and his. They do have the bank letterheads at the top of each page but that apparently is not enough. His bank is only online so when I was making a big deal out of this a month ago he told me that the printouts from the internet were all he could get and that it would be fine.
> 
> I am so mad at myself. As picky as I was about everything else I cannot believe that I missed this. I could just cry (but am at work with a classroom of second graders...)
> 
> ...


Don't freak out. If for some reason they refuse the application because of the bank statements, I'm sure you can appeal with original, bank endorsed statements. 

That being said, I also didn't realize about non-online bank statements either and submitted online statements with my fiancee visa. However, my online statements were PDF of exactly what the bank would have mailed me. I also blacked out my account numbers and social security number, and they approved my application a year ago. It may be because my bank accounts didn't matter as much because I was the applicant and not the sponsor. But we also submitted scanned copies of the originals of my husband's accounts, and they still approved us. So don't worry too much just yet. But for anyone else reading this, if you have the choice of originals, copies, or online statements, go with ORIGINALS.

To the OP, when we applied for our spousal visa we had all of our original up to date statements for our current accounts, but the savings account only issued statements quarterly, so we went into our bank (NatWest) and asked for a print out of the activity in the account since the last statement and had that print stamped and signed by the bank, and that was completely fine and our visa was approved.

Best of luck to you both.


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Liz in UK said:


> Don't freak out. If for some reason they refuse the application because of the bank statements, I'm sure you can appeal with original, bank endorsed statements.
> 
> That being said, I also didn't realize about non-online bank statements either and submitted online statements with my fiancee visa. However, my online statements were PDF of exactly what the bank would have mailed me. I also blacked out my account numbers and social security number, and they approved my application a year ago. It may be because my bank accounts didn't matter as much because I was the applicant and not the sponsor. But we also submitted scanned copies of the originals of my husband's accounts, and they still approved us. So don't worry too much just yet. But for anyone else reading this, if you have the choice of originals, copies, or online statements, go with ORIGINALS.
> 
> ...


We also went with online bank statements which am told appear just exactly as though they were just mailed direct from the bank itself. But since it was almost month end, the last batch we printed PDF online copies and attached to those that look like post mailed statements..so fingers crossed hoping they approve ???


----------



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

We had the bank print a statement and as far as I am concerned, it looked worthless. It was nothing but a bunch of letters and numbers, no fancy letterhead, no logo, no NOTHING...rubbish, imho.

My name wasn't even printed onto the statement- it read first initial of my first name and the first 4 letters of my last name, but wasn't even clear that it was my account, however...they did stamp every page for us.

I was so hesitant to send the package which included 3 mos worth of statements. It looked like hell, but apparently all my worrying was for nothing...

I included our pay slips and tax information etc, so combined, it all worked out.

Here is a link to information re: supporting documents:

Supporting Documents for Settlement Applications

Guidance Notes


----------



## shellybeans (Feb 12, 2012)

Joppa... what do you think? Online printed bank statements from both of our (US and UK) accounts that have the bank letterhead at the top of each page but no official stamped letter of authorisation or similar. 

Did include paychecks indicating his salary which is enough to support us under both the current or the newer proposed guidelines.

Do you think it is possible we will be okay? And if not, what would you suggest we start preparing in the event that they give me 4 days to send something in that I have to get shipped over from England.

Fretting nearly endlessly over my own idiocy here,
Shelly


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

shellybeans said:


> Joppa... what do you think? Online printed bank statements from both of our (US and UK) accounts that have the bank letterhead at the top of each page but no official stamped letter of authorisation or similar.
> 
> Did include paychecks indicating his salary which is enough to support us under both the current or the newer proposed guidelines.
> 
> ...


In regards to the bank statements: According to the rules on UKBA website, they will only accept Online printed statements with official stamp.

As quoted on this website "_Alternatively, electronic bank statements with the official stamp of the bank that issued the statements will be accepted. The stamp must appear on every page of the statement_."

..a bit fussy in the age of the internet but this is their requirement. I assume it is to prevent people forging their bank statements...a lame excuse, in my opinion. Our bank refused to stamp the statement but ridiculously enough bank cannot issue paper statements in person as they are not allowed to print statements there (Lloyd bank). But we are hoping to receive it by mail. Nonetheless, we are intending to include the online statements for the latest statement as we will not have this in our mail on time but intend to included all original bank statements from previous months. Just for sake of successful application, it is prudent to do things by the book than take a chance, hence having a few recent original bank statements will help your application than simply including online online statements.


----------



## shellybeans (Feb 12, 2012)

Believe me, MannyJ, I was really, really trying to do everything by the book. This was a mistake that I already made and cannot undo. I really, really thought I had double-checked everything and cannot believe I missed this. I partially blame my English husband who has never taken me seriously when I keep telling him how detailed and specific everything needed to be in our application. So... it is not that I was trying to take a chance, but it is that I have made a major error now and I am trying to decide how bad it is and what I can possibly do next...

Just to be clear, our documents have already arrived in New York and been unpacked. So... with that in mind do you have any suggestion as to what I could do at this point. Or do you think I have hung myself and just have to wait?


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

shellybeans said:


> Believe me, MannyJ, I was really, really trying to do everything by the book. This was a mistake that I already made and cannot undo. I really, really thought I had double-checked everything and cannot believe I missed this. I partially blame my English husband who has never taken me seriously when I keep telling him how detailed and specific everything needed to be in our application. So... it is not that I was trying to take a chance, but it is that I have made a major error now and I am trying to decide how bad it is and what I can possibly do next...
> 
> Just to be clear, our documents have already arrived in New York and been unpacked. So... with that in mind do you have any suggestion as to what I could do at this point. Or do you think I have hung myself and just have to wait?


If your documents are in NY and unpacked I assume you are submitting application in the USA for entrance clearance...why not go to your local US bank branch and ask them to print you or mail your bank statements to your US home address...pay them money for it (from my experience, banks services have devolved in recent years they need money for smallest of services). However, it all depends on your circumstances...if you have a good sum in the bank then having original bank statements will support but if you are basing the financial evidence on your husband's job in the UK then bank statements will not matter much.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

shellybeans said:


> Believe me, MannyJ, I was really, really trying to do everything by the book. This was a mistake that I already made and cannot undo. I really, really thought I had double-checked everything and cannot believe I missed this. I partially blame my English husband who has never taken me seriously when I keep telling him how detailed and specific everything needed to be in our application. So... it is not that I was trying to take a chance, but it is that I have made a major error now and I am trying to decide how bad it is and what I can possibly do next...
> 
> Just to be clear, our documents have already arrived in New York and been unpacked. So... with that in mind do you have any suggestion as to what I could do at this point. Or do you think I have hung myself and just have to wait?


I've been thinking about this all day. As others have pointed out in previous posts, the UKBA does make it clear (in the Guidance Notes, and I think on the print-out form but I'm not sure) they want only mailed original OR stamped by a living-breathing-teller statements.

But.

They've opened your application package, they've had it for several days now-iirc others who've sent obviously wrong documents have been informed at that point, and you haven't heard anything to that effect... 

You haven't got the email 'your application has been assigned to an ECO...', and you haven't got an email or phone call asking for you to supply originals...

At this point all you can do is keep a kettle on (or a six pack iced, which ever works best for you), and try not to be sick with worry.

If they want those originals, they will contact you. 

If they reject your application you'll know pretty soon because the timeline is relatively short (says the woman who waited 28 business days for a determination during a time when there were extra bank holidays, and I SWEAR there were extra weekends in there too).

Hang in there, stay strong, and keep posting and reading here to keep your mind occupied. Take walks, have a time-out with friends wherein you leave the smartphone either turned off or on the bedside table so you can get a break!

And just in case, start the process to get those originals in your hand as soon as possible. Although DHL and UPS courier services are hideously expensive, they will get your documents from the UK to the US one whole heck of a lot faster than Royal Mail expedited. 

Hmph, ask me how I know that one! £100 would be money well spent to get the documents you need within three days as opposed to around £20 for RM expedited which took us nearly three blinkin' weeks

I thought I would go mad waiting for those papers, I really did-shoulda gone UPS, and if I'm ever in that position again I will!


----------



## shellybeans (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish I could hug you American in Scotland. Thank you.

In the meantime I have rung up my husband and tried my darnedest to convince him that this is real and important. His perspective is quite different - that I am panicking over nothing and that a printout of an online statement is the same as a statement. No amount of reading aloud from the UKBA website seemed to convince him otherwise. I do think he is going to call the bank (they are online only) and try to get real statements. If only he had done so six weeks ago... Hopefully they will print them for them and he can get them to me before I need them. Even more hopefully maybe I won't need them after all. I sincerely hope he is right.

Thanks for the info on fast shipping of documents from there to here. That is super helpful as well.

I have a friend coming over for pizza and beer and some box packing. I'm going to try hard to let this go for a bit.

Thanks again,
Shelly


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Whoops I didn't realize you already submitted the documents  In that case, suggestion by AIS is way to go :clap2:


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

manny.j said:


> Our bank refused to stamp the statement but ridiculously enough bank cannot issue paper statements in person as they are not allowed to print statements there (Lloyd bank). But we are hoping to receive it by mail.


HSBC was exactly the same. Would not witness ME printing them out so they could stamp them, and would not even print them themselves. The online printouts don't resemble the proper statements in any way whatsoever, and so I had no choice but to let the bank order me a set of statements from their head office instead which took a few days (however, this was better than when I applied for statements myself using their telephone customer service - I had to wait three weeks AND pay bank charges that time)! 

______

To Shelly: as MLH mentioned earlier, I too suspect that a combination of the right documents to prove that the sponsor CAN sponsor adequately might be good enough. It might also be that the UKBA is familiar with those banks that are online-only and might allow those. The UKBA talks about "documents we will accept" for supporting maintenance - without really stating which are essential. Original pay-slips and mortgage statements can give an approximation of how your sponsor fares financially, and these might reduce the import of original bank statements. All you can do is sit tight and wait. Good luck! Wishing it to be good news!


----------



## shellybeans (Feb 12, 2012)

Just an update... my husband got two sets of correctly stamped bank statements yesterday. He has posted one on to me which should be here by Thursday (based on the timing of other documents mailed in the past few months.) Hopefully if I get the "4 days to submit documents" request it will be after they have arrived and I can next day them to New York. He kept the other set with him so that if it happens earlier he can pay for the DHL courier to send them directly to NY from England.

Of course my fingers are still crossed that the rest of the application is complete enough that they overlook the non-stamped online bank statements, but I do feel like if they need them (and are willing to give us a chance to supply them) we should be able to get them there.

Thanks for all the advice and supportive words.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all again! 
My fiancé has just been at his bank, and they refused to provide detailed statements of his savings account as they never do and they submit only interim year statements confirming the balance. I suppose they are going to provide with latter...
Although they are going to print out his current account statements for the past 6 months. 
Also I have asked him to tell his bank to provide with a letter from bank to confirm the amount on his current account. Hope they will make it? 
What do you think, is that going to be enough? Also, I assume bank statements shouldn't be more than 1 month old. What is he going to do is to get all his statements today and the most recent one, for may-12, he wants to get in the beginning of June. I am going to apply online early in June and physically going to submit the docs and biometrics on the 2nd of July. 
Do you think, ukba accepts such statements?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Hi all again!
> My fiancé has just been at his bank, and they refused to provide detailed statements of his savings account as they never do and they submit only interim year statements confirming the balance. I suppose they are going to provide with latter...
> Although they are going to print out his current account statements for the past 6 months.
> Also I have asked him to tell his bank to provide with a letter from bank to confirm the amount on his current account. Hope they will make it?
> ...


I think what your fiance will be able to present so far as the savings account info will be fine. If I recall correctly that's what we submitted.

I want to clarify on the number of accounts we're talking about-does he have a savings account and another account, perhaps a checking account? I'm not clear on that.

If he does have a checking account, and is going to be able to give you a bank printed and stamped as original set of six months statement from June back to Jan, that should be fine even though you don't plan to submit your hard copy app and supporting docs until July.

Again if I recall correctly when I submitted my hard copy app and supporting docs the checking account statements were the same-I submitted from Mar '11 back to Sept '10 in late April '11.

I got my visa granted Jun '11


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I think what your fiance will be able to present so far as the savings account info will be fine. If I recall correctly that's what we submitted.
> 
> I want to clarify on the number of accounts we're talking about-does he have a savings account and another account, perhaps a checking account? I'm not clear on that.
> 
> ...


Thank you again 
Yes I was talking about two accounts, one is savings for which he can't get the detailed statements but only a document stating the balance and another one is his current account where he gets his salary transferred and where from he makes his major transactions. For the latter he will get his statements for six past months. 
Also he will give his payslips for 6 months and his P60 or P6 (forgotten which one exactly!)


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We have a current account and three small savings accounts but we were not able to obtain online statements in time for one of our savings accounts, so we did include online printouts with an explanatory letter for that one. The current account and other savings accounts all had proper paper statements. The UKBA were fine with this presumbaly because the savings account was not a primary account regarding our application, and we'd provided full statements for the all-important current account which is the one that marries up monthly salary with pay slips, and outgoings with mortgage and utility bills. Therefore, if any savings account is not absolutely essential to your application (ie if its balance was excluded by the UKBA it wouldn't send you below the required maintenance threshold) you'll probably be fine like we were.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

2farapart, thank you for your advice! 
Yeah I think we should be fine, it is just my fiancé who got anxious about this... Yes, his main account is current and he meets the new maintenance threshold so savings account is just a nice cushion. 
The only thing which quite worries me is that even though we know each other back from 2010 we physically met each other three times, in 2011. Last time was Christmas in the UK with his family. We have been in touch though via email, Facebook, whatsapp texts and Skype. We can enclose all the evidence. We are going to Thailand but I am going to apply online before that, but physically going to submit docs after my trip. Do you think I should also enclose photos from this trip and etickets? should I. Mention about it in my application ?


----------



## lecitroen (Jun 14, 2012)

I am actually in this same predicament. I had 2 of my banks mail me my statements. They don't look all that special to be honest, but they are "official". 

The *third bank* is taking a while to mail my statement so I have printed the PDF statements from their website. It looks pretty official to be honest (logo included) and I wonder if they will care all that much since it's an account without much activity in the first place. 

The majority of my Savings($$$) is listed on the statements that were mailed to me from my bank. 

I did read that Shellybeans received her spousal visa, so I wonder if they were ok with the online bank statements she submitted that were not stamped by the bank.

I should add, my sponsor (aka husband), has sufficient funds to support the both of us and sent me all his payslips, official bank statements, and P60 document.

Any thoughts?

Thanks so much


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

As long as the statements were mailed by the bank, that's good enough. If you don't think they look too convincing, you could always include the envelope if you still have it, but I wouldn't worry too much.

For the account on which you're still waiting on statements, the answer really depends on whether the first two accounts would cover your application without this account being regarded. If so, you're safe to submit the PDFs with a covering note. If however this third account is important and there's a danger that the UKBA would deny your application if it wasn't included, I'd wait for the correct statements to arrive if at all possible. If you're wanting to beat the 9 July changes and cannot afford to wait, it might mean taking a risk. You *might* be absolutely fine, but it IS a risk.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

We had someone post recently that he made a successful application using print-outs from PDFs-that really surprised me. 

But I would really try to get 'the real thing' to be really safe, as 2Far writes in her post. Better safe than sorry if at all possible!


----------

